# Wie kann ich jeden Tag um 17Uhr automatisch einen Screenshot einer Page bekommen?



## Jasi (3. August 2005)

Hallo

Also: Ich möchte gerne jeden Tag um 17 uhr einen Screenshot einer bestimmten Page bekommen. Keinen webthumb. Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit das zu realisieren?

Eventuell als script, das auf dem Server läuft, oder gibt es eventuell Anbieter, die diesen Service kostenlos anbieten? 

Ist es wenn, dann auch noch möglich, wenn man sich einloggen muss, um die Seite zu erreichen, von der man den Screenshot braucht?

Ein anderer Gedanke waren die Windows Dienste. Wäre es eventuell sinnvoller, das so zu versuchen?  Wenn ja, wie?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!
Jasi


----------



## thecamillo (3. August 2005)

Naja, 

Du könntest jeden Tag so gegen 16:55 Uhr online gehn und die DruckTaste drücken, dann auf _Start-> Ausführen->_mspaint *ENTER* drücken und dann mit *Strg+V,* dann *Ja* anklicken und das ganze dann hochschieben!

Und hab ich dir helfen können! Ich denke nicht aber der Spass war es mir Wert!   

cu thecamillo


----------



## Dr Dau (3. August 2005)

Hallo!

Hmm, ich glaube nicht dass schonmal jemand auf solch eine Idee gekommen ist.

Also mir fallen 2 Sachen ein die Funktionieren könnten.

1. Nimm einen Wecker der einen Mechanismus auslöst der die Druck Taste drückt.  

2. Nimm IrfanView, aktiviere dort den automatischen Screenshot und stell den Timer auf 86400 Sekunden..... nur darfst Du dann das Programm und Windows nicht beenden.
Sonst musst Du die Zeit jedesmal neu berechnen.

Ansonsten solltest Du gucken ob es ein Programm gibt, welches beim Start (ggf. über bestimmte Parameter) ein Screenshot machen kann.
Dieses könntest Du dann über den Taskplaner laufen lassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## cameeel (3. August 2005)

Also wenn du einen Sript regelmäßig ausführen willst dann brauchst du warscheinlich auf jeden Fall Cronjobs... => http://www.cronjob.de

 Ob es einen Sript gibt der Screenshots macht bezweifel ich mal...


 cAm3eel

 PS: Wiso verarscht ihr die so?!


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2005)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn du einen Sript regelmäßig ausführen willst dann brauchst du warscheinlich auf jeden Fall Cronjobs... => www.cronjob.de
> 
> Ob es einen Sript gibt der Screenshots macht bezweifel ich mal...
> 
> ...


Also irgendwie sind meine Vorschläge realistischer.
Cronjobs kommen aus der UNIX/Linux Welt und dürften unter Windows wohl schlecht laufen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. August 2005)

Hmm, auch wenn Du wahrscheinlich Windows nutzt mal folgender Einwurf:
Unter Linux, genauer als Teil von KDE, gibt es KWebDesktop.
Dieses kann ScreenShots von Webseiten erstellen, und das kann mittels CronJob natuerlich zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit geschehen.
Jetzt gibt es jedoch das Problem, dass ich bisher nur von localhost erfolgreich grabben konnte.
Selbst im LAN hatte ich keinen Erfolg.
Woran das liegt weiss ich aber leider nicht, da ich mich damit nicht naeher beschaeftigt hab.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2005)

Bisher war ausschliesslich von Windows die Rede.....
Windows Client --> Windows Server?
Windows Client --> Linus Server?
Linux Client --> Windows Server?
Daher gehe ich erstmal von der ersten Kombination aus..... ansonsten währen mehr Infos nicht verkehrt.... was für Systeme laufen wo und was für Zugriffsrechte/möglichkeiten bestehen?
Ist es ein "heimischer" Server oder ein entfernter..... usw.?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. August 2005)

Da es um eine Website geht nehme ich mal an, dass diese sich halt irgendwo im Internet befindet.
Daher kann man da dann im Grunde davon ausgehen, dass das ein Linux/Unix-System ist.

Es waere auch interessant zu wissen ob das die eigene oder eine fremde Website ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2005)

Wie gesagt, mehr Infos währen hilfreicher.
Es ist ja gross in Mode sich z.b. XAMPP auf seinen Heimischen PC zu "klatschen" und dann von einem Server zu reden.


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. August 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja,
> 
> Du könntest jeden Tag so gegen 16:55 Uhr online gehn und die DruckTaste drücken, dann auf _Start-> Ausführen->_mspaint *ENTER* drücken und dann mit *Strg+V,* dann *Ja* anklicken und das ganze dann hochschieben!
> 
> ...





Naja....man könnte sich ja ein kleines Skript basteln, welches das für einen tut, und das per Taskmanager aufrufen.
Das Login sollte auch gehen.


----------



## Toter (15. August 2005)

Wie wärs wenn du ein prog bastelst das jeden Tag die homepage runterläd und irgendwo archivert?
Wenn du dann unbedingt einen Screenshot hab willst rufst du dann die Seite auf und machst den Screenshot manuel !
Ist auf jeden fall der einfachste weg der mir einfällt!


----------



## Jasi (15. August 2005)

Hallo

Na wie gesagt ist das eine Fremde Website von der ich einen Screenshot Samstags und Sonntags machen muss. Ich bin am Wochenende nicht immer in der Lage die Serverauslastung abzulesen. Das mach ich halt immer manuell um 17Uhr jeden Tag. Nur am Wochenende ist halt e. 

Also im Grunde:   Man hat einen Link auf eine fremde Website und will da jeden Tag um 17 Uhr von einer Unterseite einen Screenshot haben. 

Ich hab auch ne eigene Website. Könnte ich von da aus was ausführen lassen? Ein Script von meinem websiteserver, der bei der fremden Website den screenshot macht? 

Grüße
Jasi


----------

